# Liquid fertilizer - mixing disaster



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Lesco 18-3-6 and lesco 12-0-0 ( chelated iron). Initially i used to fill the spray tank with water and then pour each of this in the spray tank and shake well. Yesterday, I bought a new 64oz pitcher jug .Poured in 24oz of liquid nitrogen (18-3-6) followed by 6oz of liquid iron into the jug without water. Surprise!!!! It wasn't liquid anymore , kinda got mushy and was more like leftover pulp of a squeezed orange. I strained it through paint strainer and got some liquid out of it Not sure how effective the mix is, I still sprayed it - foliar application. After two hours of spray , I was like what if makes the grass die and then ran the irrigation .lesson learnt .Waiting for daylight to inspect the grass blades.

Anyone had similar experience?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like you did the recommended shake test on a very large scale! The water must retard the gelling, I would be curious to know if you jarred some remaining chemical after mixing it the way you had previously, if that too would gel over time.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

High iron and humic will gunk things up. Not sure if any of your mixture have humic in it.


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Sounds like you did the recommended shake test on a very large scale! The water must retard the gelling, I would be curious to know if you jarred some remaining chemical after mixing it the way you had previously, if that too would gel over time.


When both are mixed in the tank with water in the tank first , nothing happens it sprays just fine. I didn't have leftovers to see if the mix would gel overtime. Luckily everything seemed to be normal the next day . Grass is fine 😀


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

situman said:


> High iron and humic will gunk things up. Not sure if any of your mixture have humic in it.


Checked the label. No mention of humic .Will make sure to fill in water first and then mix.


----------



## Shizzbang (Apr 18, 2020)

Nubeelawn said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> > High iron and humic will gunk things up. Not sure if any of your mixture have humic in it.
> ...


I always mix in a clean 5 gallon bucket first before I pour it into my sprayer. Even if it is liquid that I'm mixing, I still hit it with my drill and paint mixer attachment real quick. I also filter everything before the 5 gallon bucket, and again going into the sprayer.


----------

